# Made some changes to my tank



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Old situation:










New situation:


----------



## konrad05 (Jul 27, 2004)

new bulbs or change to compact fluorescent?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

he did a water change and got rid of the wood.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

niiice. as dark as my red, gotta love black substrate


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

Serygo said:


> he did a water change and got rid of the wood.


 alot less rocks too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

looks very nice ..aswell as your red..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a nice looking red


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What a difference! The tank is much clearer and brighter.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Changed it again









By the way it's not finished yet


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

thats wicked mate, not to mention that red, awsome colouration

what did you change with the lighting mate? what did you have before etc

ian


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

The first setup was really basic, the way it is when you buy a Jewel vision 180 aquarium.
After a year I got bored of that so I went on to the second setup.

I replaced the original lights with a daylight and a coolwhite bulb.
Everything looked so much brighter as you can see









While I had that setup I bought 4 new reds that I kept in a tank in my kitchen.
Now, half a year later, the small red are getting too big for that tank.
So I made a deal with Killarbee and he came over to my place to pick up the big red (Sharky) for free.

And then I thought: Killarbee has a real nice setup at his place......ok, let's try another setup myself!









I did a little surfing on the net and I found this nice 3d background that's not as expensive as a back 2 nature background but still looked very nice.
I took out my internal filter and replaced it with a new EHEIM 2224 external filter.
I Also took out the gravel and replaced it with sand, which gives the whole picture a more natural look.
And as I said the work is not done yet.
The tank still needs plants, rocks and some wood and of course the 4 little reds that are living in my kitchen.

The lights haven't changed since the 2nd setup: 1 daylight bulb in the front, 1 cool white bulb in the back.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!!
I like the new a lot better than the old.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

Serygo said:


> Sweet!!!
> I like the new a lot better than the old.
> [snapback]1057152[/snapback]​


yeah me too, i like the new background

ian


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great setup


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Where did you get your background? Looks wicked mate


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

BrandNew said:


> Where did you get your background? Looks wicked mate
> [snapback]1057238[/snapback]​


I got it from this site: http://www.aquariaveldhuis.nl/query2.php?P...=50&Q=&offset=0

At first I ordered another background, but the one I have now was the only one they had in stock.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats just what i'm after








Do you know if they ship to the uk. And is that all in german?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

It's a Dutch site, and I don't know if they would ship to the UK.
If I where you, I'd send an email to them and just ask.
But I can't guarantee if they still have Europet backgrounds in stock.

I ordered a 1 meter long background, and they said they had only one left, different from my order.
So I said: ok, send me that one.

But it's worth a try









Good luck and let me know


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Just before i send the email. Will it be ok if i write it in english. I mean i cant undersand any of that. And i'd imagine if all they speak is dutch they wont understand me :laugh:


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't think it's a problem, I'm Dutch too


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

yea, i like the last one the best as well, good job


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

Serygo said:


> he did a water change and got rid of the wood.
> [snapback]725478[/snapback]​


























pretty tank, like the bowfront


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Lookin good.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's my test setup with fake plants.
Soon I will replace them with real plants.

comments are welcome


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

VERY nice background ,I love the natural look .I don't like fake-plants but you allready said you will change to real plants so it will be 
even nicer in the short future

greetz


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

that tank looks aboslutely dope. i do have one comment tho, i think it is too vertical, with the stump (which is dope too) and the tall skinny plants...i think your foreground elements should have a more horizontal feel like a diagonal driftwood or some rock formation....know what i mean??


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! I love those backgrounds


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice i like the new set up alot better


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sharky was Awesome man.
Your the one who made that Video with him right?

The new set-up looks sweet.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Sharky was Awesome man.
> Your the one who made that Video with him right?
> 
> The new set-up looks sweet.
> [snapback]1066728[/snapback]​


That's right, I had him for 7 years.
Now he's living with new friends in Killarbee's tank.








It just was the right thing to do.









It's cool to have a solitary piranha for a few years, and it's even cooler to see your fish living in a school of piranha's.


----------



## michaelll (Feb 7, 2005)

Its looks great dude

love your tank

greetz michael


----------

